# Oldie but goodie.



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

An old flush valve. It even had a flair for the water hook up. And a partial brass cartridge.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah it looks like a dinosaur. Brass diaphragm guide too.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! That's neat. 
I'd save it.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

very cool I would save it to I have a copper and brass flush valve from a 1910 toilet the overflow tube is 1.5 copper polished it up looks like brand new!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is a very early Regal flush valve, from when Sloan changed from the Crown to the Regal series, I've changed out a lot of them in commercial high rises, almost always because the chrome finish was worn out as opposed to valve failure.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

plumberpro said:


> very cool I would save it to I have a copper and brass flush valve from a 1910 toilet the overflow tube is 1.5 copper polished it up looks like brand new!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


That's sweet! Post a picture sometime.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

As old as this one ...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
Meanwhile, in Sudbury...
:jester:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would scrap it. You have no use for it, and brass is up pretty high. I use my scrap to buy other brass, ammo.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I would scrap it. You have no use for it, and brass is up pretty high. I use my scrap to buy other brass, ammo.



I have a few, I'll keep one and the diaphragm cap. I have 4 or five of the caps, I'm going to make wind chimes some day.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Royal throne


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> As old as this one ...


Now that's one I haven't seen before :no:...is it Sloan?


----------

